

Navy conducts drone and fighter jet operations - SEJeff
http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-drone-fighter-jet-operations-20140818-story.html

======
Shivetya
Not requiring a computer operator for missions is a major achievement, let
alone landing on a carrier. I wonder how well they will do in poor weather and
night. If they can land drones in such weather it would mean they could take
over for pilots who have difficulty landing in the same situtaion

~~~
SEJeff
Being a former Shadow 200 "drone" aka Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Operator, I've
got a bit of additional context on this type of thing. For the Shadow, they
have a Tactical Automated Landing System, which uses active radar to do a
completely hands off computer controlled landing. I'm sure that by now they've
built a bigger version of TALS for bigger UAVs by now. I was using the smaller
Shadow TALS in 2002-2003.

